# Comanche bike rack



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all.

Has anyone fitted a rear bike rack to a Comanche and if so what make and model?

Fiamma do an Autotrail only model but the Comanche has a rear ladder and so I don't think this will fit.

I have seen a Comanche on the motorway with a rack fitted and I wonder what type it is?

Cheers

Graham


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Graham, 

There are only two manufacturers of bike rack for this application, Omnistor and Fiamma and both can only carry a maximum of two bikes due to weight restrictions on the rear body of the motorhome as they are screwed to pre existing timber.

Both should fit as the rack has to be fitted centrally, however to accommodate the ladder you would need to offset the rails.

The Omnistor rack is what you would coin the OEM rack as Auto-Trail use Omnistor for the factory fitted awnings and steps and these have bee available for several years now. The Fiamma rack was introduced last year or late the year before I believe.

There are also two different bike racks for an Auto-Trail depending on model year loosely pre and post 2010 as the earlier ones had to use additional metal brackets to secure the rack which would foul the spare wheel carrier, the post 2010 racks inc Fiamma mount the rack higher without the extra brackets so the spare wheel can be removed.

You need to make sure exactly which model year you have to ensure you source the correct rack. Alternatively, if you have a towbar you could consider purchasing a rack for this application.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Graham

Pictures below of the Fiamma Rack fitted (one with Ladder, other without)

https://picasaweb.google.com/104848449218406347261/Fiamma#5725732988771156546

https://picasaweb.google.com/104848449218406347261/Fiamma#5683108059557130034

Regards
Phil


----------

